# UNC: IBS in Men a different disease?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ibsmen.htm


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interestingquestion. I think ucla and iffgd also recently did something on this.tom


----------



## angry (Jul 25, 2001)

"It is clear that men should be appropriately included in studies..."What does appropriately mean? I hope that doesn't means in proportion to the number of those complaining. I understand now that othere disease studies should now include nearly equal numbers of males and females. BTW heart disease presents itself much differently in women. My "gut" feeling is that is would be hard to differentiate between a man's and a woman's heart based upon physical characteristics.Guys, here's your chance. Up to now it appears that the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Go to the doctors and complain.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

there is by the way, now a forum for men that was set up at http://www.mediboard.com/ubb/Forum15/HTML/000006.html tom


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

An example of appropriately from the study I was in.Desipramine, like some of the other drugs used for IBS does NOT consistantly work in Men. You can't tell those taking the drug from those taking the placebo.They wanted to compare Cog. Behav. Ther. to this drug as it worked well in other trials they did and at the time no specific drug for IBS was available.So the did a woman's only study....BY LAW if you exclude a sex you HAVE TO have a good reason for it.Most of history WOMEN were COMPLETELY EXCLUDED from ALL research other than reproductive cancers so the VAST MAJORITY of all treatments are NOT PROVEN to work in women, and in some cases like HEART DISEASE it is clear woman get SUBSTANDARD TREATMENT almost ALL THE TIME.I'm REEEEEAAAALLLLYY sorry for the guys that you aren't getting as good a treatment for IBS as the woman do BUT IT IS THE ONLY THING SO FAR THAT IS THAT WAY, and sometimes the whining about it gets to me. WHAT THE RESEARCH SHOWS is the for IBS there IS a gender difference.THIS IS UNEXPECTED.WE HAVE NO IDEA WHY.SOUNDS LIKE PEOPLE ARE LOOKING INTO THAT.AND IF THEY DID NOT FINALLY START DOING CLINICAL TRIALS WITH WOMAN WE *WOULD NOT EVEN HAVE A SINGLE BLINKING POTENTIAL DRUG TREATMENT FOR THIS BLINKING DISEASE*Funny thing that JUST AFTER they were FORCED to include woman in the studies on potential new drugs that they FINALLY had a breakthrough and got some drugs past the PHASE II (well that one didn't work better than placebo in the MEN AND ONLY MEN UNTIL the mid 1990's) clinical trials.HOPEFULLY THAT THEY FINALLY FOUND ANYTHING THAT WORKED IN ANYONE WILL EVENTUALLY MAKE THINGS BETTER FOR EVERYONE BUT IF WE GO BACK TO DOING IBS RESEARCH ONLY IN MEN WE MAY NEVER GET ANYWHERE.K.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

well kmottus we are all really impressed with your argument about whining and women being suppressed for all these years, really we are. apparently you have never been in a situation where you ###### about IBS and want help, but all these men that are here bitching and whining are just such babies right? i mean really, for all those years of women being suppressed we should not be whining about our IBS?? since there will only be cures for women we should just take this was in the rear and move on. wait though, if women never bitched and whined about not being included in studies would you be where you are with IBS?? no, say maybe we need to say something and get our voices heard.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

angry and atrain, from your comments I would have thought you might want to join the men's forum? see my earlier post for a link.tom


----------

